# CEOTP 2009 Info/Questions



## Jayson Wonder (4 Mar 2009)

Hello All,

I am just wondering if anyone is aware of the date of the next selection board for 2009 applications submitted under the CEOTP. My papers have just gone in and my medical and interview is next week. I am hoping I will not have to wait until next year for this. By reading through some posts it seems that they have been occuring in Jan or March.

I also am curious about the pay scale / promotion facts in 2009. Looking at past posts its seems to be unclear. The recruiter told me today they were not sure but thought it was promotion after BOTP/BMOQ and retroactive. Which I hope it true as living on $1400 per month until MOC training is complete would be tough with bills and a family.

Any info on these 2 items would be of great help. Thanks in advance. This is a very informative forum.

Regards,


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (6 Mar 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> I also am curious about the pay scale / promotion facts in 2009. Looking at past posts its seems to be unclear. The recruiter told me today they were not sure but thought it was promotion after BOTP/BMOQ and retroactive. Which I hope it true as living on $1400 per month until MOC training is complete would be tough with bills and a family.



For what it is worth, I have two friends who enrolled through CEOTP. Both became 2nd Lt immediately after completing BOTP. A number of years ago, it seems you remained an OCDT until you were MOC qualified; I don't think that is the case anymore. 

Good luck.


----------



## oldandgrey (6 Mar 2009)

CEOTP Board sat in Feb 2009, MSG are coming down.

For the pay scale, read CBI 204. on Adm(FIN) website and you find out what you will be you pay scale. It will be different between each person. 

The question about promotion...well normally it will happen after you pass BOTP/BMOQ. I will tell you on secret. make should you get in shape b/c once you finish BMOQ you be heading off to go on CAP crs. even if you get a brake between your training, keep up with PT. CAP is a great crs however you on the go all the time.


----------



## Narcisse (7 Mar 2009)

I'm now in St-Jean doing my BMOQ. I've applied for O Arty by CEOTP. I'm graduating in about one month, I'll be 2nd Lieutenant right after the graduation and I'll be paid as a 2nd Lieutenant.

As an OCdt, I had my third or fourth pay last week and they gave me about 1500$ for 2 weeks, but it depends on every one, nobody has the same pay. Personally, I found it good, not much bills to pay when you're 17 years old ! 

The new fiscal year starts at the end of march, beginning of april. I'm hearing rumours at CFLRS about what, the course that would be starting in May, I think,  would not take any other OCdt that the ones going for RMC. Habitually, there is like 3 officers BMOQ by 6 months... Now in the mega, there's 1 officers french platoon which I'm in, and 2 english platoon. It seems they only graduate 6 officers platoon per year. But like for anything else, it depends on the demand.

Hope I helped.


----------



## oldandgrey (7 Mar 2009)

Here is more info you. I'm at RMC and we have few CEOTP OCdt here and they will remain as a OCDt until they Grad from RMC. 

for your pay scale. it depend on how many years in. if you go and read CBI204 and the allowance and benefit table. you will find out what you pay level will be. everyone do get the same pay, no mater of sex and age. it depend on how many years you are in at that rank level. you start off at basic level and you move up each year until you are promoted. just google CBI 204 and read up, member CEOTP pay level is Level D and it has 10 pay increment. everyone will start at Basic level as long it is not less then what you are get paid before you cross over from the ranks. well for the civil well have fun at the basic level. 

well thats my  :2c: on this subject.

one reason why i know about this subject is that i went through it last year.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (7 Mar 2009)

Mr. Wonder,

Your best bet is to review your offer should you receive one. At that time, you can go over the fine print to be sure. The pay and promotion question concerning CEOTP and how it will be applied to each individual has been a grey area for some time - trust me on that one. I recommend that you don't make assumptions on how it will apply to your situation based on any information you receive from this site. 

Again - good luck.


----------



## 2fly (9 Mar 2009)

This thread seems to have a mix of civi and mil internal CEOTP's talking.  From those that are CEOTP internal.. Are offers going out yet?  I spoke with DIMCA a month ago and they said initial offers where not going out until end March due to a backlog of other apps.  Did they speed things up?  It would be nice to know if offers are going out since I am a little removed from the scene (in Afgh).


----------



## Jayson Wonder (11 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. They have been very helpful! I am asking from an external / new member point of view.

I sucessfully completed my medical and interview at the recruiting center today. The interviewer told me that he was going to complete and forward my file today. He indicated I could potentially see an offer as early as the end of this month providing my fingerprints came back fast enough. From what I understand fingerprints can take sometime so I am not going to get super excited as I could also be waiting months still.

What I am curious about now is the CEOTP selection process. When I initially submitted all my documents (Dec 2008) I was told there were 3 positions for my trade Infantry Officer but when talking to another staff person at the recruting centre today I was told that there were no spaces. Are the numbers of spaces alloted for CEOTP decreased / filled after offers are sent out or when I canidate applies / completes application process?

I am just curious if there is a possibility that one of those initial spots that no longer exist could be for me? Wishful thinkign I guess althought the interviewing officer did say that since it is close to end of the fiscal year the CF is looking to fill all outstanding recruiting targets by March 31. Any thoughts on this?

In the meantime I need to work on my PT as that will help pass time.

Thanks,


----------



## kincanucks (12 Mar 2009)

Figure a few months for fingerprints.  As the offers are accepted the number of positions available decrease not when someone applies or completes the process.  If there are any available spots they will be filled by the most suitable applicant.  If that is you then you will get an offer.


----------



## Jayson Wonder (12 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the info. It all makes sense and is kind of what I had expected.

Not happy about the potential fingerprint delay does not not impress me but that is life. So I better hurry up and wait.

Thanks all.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Mar 2009)

Not happy about the potential fingerprint delay does not not impress me but that is life.

Hmmmm, did you happen to check the box that you have been convicted of a criminal offence?  If so don't you think the CF wants to know more about that?


----------



## martr (12 Mar 2009)

Fingerprints may be required even if he replied no (and was truthful) to that question.

Someone with a super clean record could be asked to provide fingerprints.


----------



## Hastings (13 Mar 2009)

I am also waiting for fingerprint check from the FBI.  If you lived outside of the country for any period of time you need to get fingerprinted and send them off to the designated body in the country that you lived.  For me it is the United States, so the FBI Criminal Justice Investigation Services has to get an approved copy of fingerprints (done by the RCMP) and then they take 3-8 weeks (so they say, I'm still waiting and its going on 4 weeks, fingers crossed) to check them and send you back a document saying you are clean, not clean, or have outstanding criminal offenses. 

SO don't assume that having to do a fingerprint security check means that some one has skeletons in their closet.


----------



## Jayson Wonder (13 Mar 2009)

Very true. I have been truthful and honest with my application and my interviewer. I did live out of the country for 6 months about 7 years ago. My real name is somewhat common and I did have a small mischief offence 18 years ago but I was a youth at that time. I am not sure which factor triggered my need for fingerprints but either way I have nothing to hide and I hold my head high and look forward to representing my country in a leadership capacity in the near future.

Thanks for all the comments and support.


----------



## martr (13 Mar 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> My real name is somewhat common and I did have a small mischief offence 18 years ago but I was a youth at that time. I am not sure which factor triggered my need for fingerprints.



This statement is what caused the need for fingerprints.


For everyone else:

Fingerprints are required for individuals who have had involvement with the authorities (offences mainly).

They may also be requested if some of your particulars are similar to the particulars of someone else and they wish to verify your identity. So based on this statement, it can be quite random. I have no Police involvement at all, but there are 2 other individuals in my city with the same name. My fingerprints were requested when my security clearance was processed.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Mar 2009)

SO don't assume that having to do a fingerprint security check means that some one has skeletons in their closet.

I am going to ASSUME that this comment is directed at me.  To set you straight after spending six years in recruiting I know all of the reasons for requesting fingerprints and what the results are used for so thank you for the unwanted education.

HH and DA


----------



## martr (13 Mar 2009)

I was just trying to point out that:

fingerprints does not equal criminal activities (or that the CF thinks you're engaging in criminal activities)

I wasn't trying to set anyone straight, just providing additional info since I work in the field of security clearances.

Jayson Wonder was wondering why he was asked for fingerprints, I indicated the possible "why" and offered clarification for the others. I'm sorry if you felt I was attacking you and your knowledge of the process.


----------



## Tnem (13 Mar 2009)

CEOTP internal board - files are being processed starting monday March 16th - this takes 2 weeks - offers will follow.


----------



## Jayson Wonder (14 Mar 2009)

Tnem said:
			
		

> CEOTP internal board - files are being processed starting monday March 16th - this takes 2 weeks - offers will follow.



Let me ask those who may know... If the only thing I am waiting for is return of fingerprints could my file still make it to this board or must they come back first in order for my file to progress to this type of board?

Regards,


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2009)

martr said:
			
		

> I was just trying to point out that:
> 
> fingerprints does not equal criminal activities (or that the CF thinks you're engaging in criminal activities)
> 
> ...


_
SO don't assume that having to do a fingerprint security check means that some one has skeletons in their closet._

Was has this got to do with you?


----------



## martr (15 Mar 2009)

nothing at all!

You didn't quote, so I thought it was a separate statement and somehow pointed at me since I offered info. Man I feel stupid this morning.


----------



## prima6 (15 Mar 2009)

oldandgrey said:
			
		

> Here is more info you. I'm at RMC and we have few CEOTP OCdt here and they will remain as a OCDt until they Grad from RMC.



There are CEOTP at RMC?  That sounds very odd.  There should only be OCdts on ROTP and RETP entry plans there.


----------



## 2fly (16 Mar 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> Let me ask those who may know... If the only thing I am waiting for is return of fingerprints could my file still make it to this board or must they come back first in order for my file to progress to this type of board?
> 
> Regards,



Jayson,

Don't worry about this board date.  It does not apply to you since it is for people already in the CF.  Your dates will be different and to offer some info to a prospective new member...  Don't worry about things you have no control over.  There are many times where you will have delays...  My 0.02...


----------



## 2fly (16 Mar 2009)

Tnem said:
			
		

> CEOTP internal board - files are being processed starting monday March 16th - this takes 2 weeks - offers will follow.



Thanks for the update.  I just requested an update from the BPSO.  You would not happen to have any numbers on the number of offers being made for IntO do you?  I am not sure if it is on the CFRG spreadsheets like it was last year but I dont have access since I am deployed.


----------



## Jayson Wonder (16 Mar 2009)

2fly said:
			
		

> Jayson,
> 
> Don't worry about this board date.  It does not apply to you since it is for people already in the CF.  Your dates will be different and to offer some info to a prospective new member...  Don't worry about things you have no control over.  There are many times where you will have delays...  My 0.02...



Thanks alot for the clarification and excellent advice. Patience is a virute and I am working on that one!


----------



## oldandgrey (17 Mar 2009)

This note for Mr prima6

Yes there are CEOTP members at RMC. For other reason not just being part of CEOTP. There also UT-NCM in RMC not just ROTP/RETP. you'll bee surprise how many of us are here that are not RO or RE. As you build your mil exp. you find out a lot of interesting info. And as a leader this will help you out when someone comes up to you and start asking question, like the ones here. 

One point to take is that CEOTP does not mean you will being going to RMC, remember one thing, CEOTP is normally for Officers to work toward a degree while working full-time. However, all the info will be in your offer plus read up on the refs that maybe listed in your msg (for All). the best advice that i seen here was "read your offer carefully" and remember to understand is to be prepare. in addition, a good leader always ask advice if you don't understand and learn from yours and other mistake.

Best of luck to you, who applied for the CEOTP    

:st.patty: and  Happy Birthday PPCLI    :cheers:


----------

